

What's the best DNS server software? - cioc

Just wanted to know what people think the best DNS server software is?  You can base 'best' on performance, stability, reliability, features... whatever you think makes a DNS server 'best'.
======
swalberg
To me, "best" is the one that's easiest to manage and doesn't break. BIND has
done well for me in the past.

If you're worried about speed, you're not going to get much improvement by
looking for new DNS software. The time it takes a server to look up an answer
is dwarfed by the network latency.

If you want faster DNS, pay for a service that has anycast servers. They'll
cut down on the network latency significantly.

------
stock_toaster
I like NSD as an authoritative server. For a recursor, I would go with either
Bind or Unbound.

------
st3fan
PowerDNS. Beats the hell out of Bind. Supports almost zero-config DNSSEC too
now.

------
cioc
Thanks for the suggestions everybody.

------
mrlase
Pretty sure BIND is the standard.

~~~
cioc
True. Do you know how that compares performance wise to other DNS servers?

